# sola



## sguclu

İHOLA!
Porque se usa 'sola' en esta cancion, porque no 'solo'. 
_Regresa A Mi_
_No me abandonas asi_
_hablando *sola *de ti _
 

?su significado es 'Don't leave me only/just speaking of you'? i mean 'i can't help talking about you on my own so do not leave me this way.' Everything is ok 'till here. but i can't understand why don't we use 'solo' with the meaning of 'solamente'. Doesn't 'sola' mean "yo estoy sola/ i'm alone"  ?O podemos usarlo asi?

and now another question... la oracion tendra el significado de 'don't leave alone, in this way; i'm speaking of you.
uffff! Es muy dificil de explicar lo que quiero decir. si no me entendais, no hagais caso de mis preguntas. Podeis explicar SOLAMENTE el uso de la palabra 'sola'. 

hope u understand and me.


----------



## lizy

Solo, sola (adj.): alone
Sólo, solamente (adv.): only, just

By the way, it's "*no me abandones*" (subjunctive).
Hope this helps. 
Cheers


----------



## Marcus

sguclu said:
			
		

> ?HOLA!
> Porque se usa 'sola' en esta cancion, porque no 'solo'.
> _Regresa A Mi_
> _No me abandones asi_
> _hablando *sola *de ti _
> 
> hope u understand and me.


Come back to me
Don't leave me this way
Talking on my own about you.

That's the reason why we need to use "sola", instead of "solo". She's speaking to herself about him, she's not only speaking of him.

Was that it?


----------



## sguclu

lizy said:
			
		

> Solo, sola (adj.): alone
> Sólo, solamente (adv.): only, just
> 
> By the way, it's "*no me abandones*" (subjunctive).
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers


 
I would ask it too but i thought it would be too much. i checked it twice but is it like that. 'no me abandonas' as i know we have to use subjuntivo there. (though i have serious difficulties in using of subjuntivo. )
thanks you both
Big hug


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Please bear in mind that many, many song writers from all over the world are awful with grammar. It's like that song by Bon Jovi:

She don't know me
she don't see me... 

Sigh!


----------



## sguclu

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Please bear in mind that many, many song writers from all over the world are awful with grammar. It's like that song by Bon Jovi:
> 
> She don't know me
> she don't see me...
> 
> Sigh!


 

Hi! 
i agree with you but this error may be because of the lyric site or the singer. i still remember so clear the day i first learnt the usage of do with the pronoun of 'he' - in the Sting's song -. i was so furious with my college teachers. when this happened, i was in University -- i mean it was too late 
thanx y'all guys


----------



## ILT

Regresa A Mi
No me abandonas asi
hablando sola de ti 

As Markus pointed out, sola is because this is a she singing, and she was left speaking by herself; if she were speaking only of him, or if this was a guy singing, then it would be solo.

solo --> alone (him), only
sola --> alone (her)

Hope it helps

ILT


----------



## sguclu

I love translating said:
			
		

> Regresa A Mi
> No me abandonas asi
> hablando sola de ti
> 
> As Markus pointed out, sola is because this is a she singing, and she was left speaking by herself; if she were speaking only of him, or if this was a guy singing, then it would be solo.
> 
> solo --> alone (him), only
> sola --> alone (her)
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> ILT


 

muchas gracias chica
hey  como se q seas una chica , olvide 'la palabra chica'  

?Chao!


----------



## Misao

I think you was confused because you were thinking of "solo" as an adverb instead of as an adjective.

It is usually written "sólo", although The RAE decided in 1969 to make de accent desappear in this word. It happens the same with "éste, ése and áquel" when working as personal pronouns.

Anyway, in this song it refers to the adjective "alone", as everybody says 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sguclu

Misao said:
			
		

> I think you was confused because you were thinking of "solo" as an adverb instead of as an adjective.
> 
> It is usually written "sólo", although The RAE decided in 1969 to make de accent desappear in this word. It happens the same with "éste, ése and áquel" when working as personal pronouns.
> 
> Anyway, in this song it refers to the adjective "alone", as everybody says
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
muchas gracias hombres

aa he tenido una pregunta novisima 
como se dice guys! en espanol. i mean  hombres! equivale a guys!, o no?

thanks in advance ...


----------



## sguclu

Misao said:
			
		

> I think you was confused because you were thinking of "solo" as an adverb instead of as an adjective.
> 
> It is usually written "sólo", although The RAE decided in 1969 to make de accent desappear in this word. It happens the same with "éste, ése and áquel" when working as personal pronouns.
> 
> Anyway, in this song it refers to the adjective "alone", as everybody says
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
muchas gracias hombres

aa he tenido una pregunta novisima 
como se dice guys! en espanol. i mean hombres! equivale a guys!, o no?

thanks in advance ...


----------



## QUIJOTE

Hola la palabra en ingles "Guys" es el equivalente a "muchachos" o "chicos" en español.


----------



## esteban

sguclu said:
			
		

> I would ask it too but i thought it would be too much. i checked it twice but is it like that. 'no me abandonas' as i know we have to use subjuntivo there. (though i have serious difficulties in using of subjuntivo. )
> thanks you both
> Big hug


 
Just one little thing..."no me abandones" is not a subjunctive form, it's _imperativo _(here the author is giving an "order" *No me abandones asì => Don't leave me that way*) 

But hey, I'm not willing to spoil the party with grammar issues!
Oh, and by the way, since we men say often "mujeres" when talking to a group of women, you could do the same by saying "hombres" to a group of men. It would sound more or less as if they were your "harem"  especially if you show some authority  !!!
(otherwise "chicos" and "muchachos" is fine).


Saludos


----------



## Misao

Sguclu, "tíos" is the most accurate translation (I think). "Tipos" may function as well. And more colloquially you can say "pavos"

Besos!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

esteban said:
			
		

> Just one little thing..."no me abandones" is not a subjunctive form, it's _imperativo _(here the author is giving an "order" *No me abandones asì => Don't leave me that way*)



Esteban, I'm afraid I have to disagree on this one. The form "abandones (tú)" is the second person, singular, of the present subjuctive tense, whereas "abandona (tú)" is the second person, singular, of the imperative tense.

To get the conjugation of a verb in Spanish, go to www.rae.es , click on "Diccionario de la Lengua Española", type the infinitive of the verb and click on "Consultar"; when you get the definition, click on the blue square at the left of the verb's infinitive, and you'll get the conjugation.


----------



## Misao

Oh! just to complete my explanation. I think it is not so clear as I thought before:

- Sólo: just can work as an adverb.
- Solo/a/os/as/: works as an adjective

But the RAE decided to eliminate the accent, so there's no way of differenciate them, but using "solamente" instead of "solo". When they are interchangeable, "solo" works as an adverb. 

Besos!


----------



## MARIA123

tanto Esteban como Ladyblakeney teneis razón porque en español el imperativo en forma negativa se forma con el subjutivo:
ven/no te vayas
come/ no comas
abandóname/ no me abandones.

que alguien me corrija si me equivoco
un saludo


----------



## Christian

Regresa A Mi
No me abandones asi
hablando sola de ti 

But what's she mean? How translate the last line? Is the loose meaning perhaps--

Come back to me
Don't leave me like this
Alone and talking to your shadow?


----------



## Marcus

Christian said:
			
		

> Regresa A Mi
> No me abandones asi
> hablando sola de ti
> 
> But what's she mean? How translate the last line? Is the loose meaning perhaps--
> 
> Come back to me
> Don't leave me like this
> Alone and talking to your shadow?




She says that she is talking about him, all alone / by herself / on her own.
Something like speaking out loud without anybody around. Saying things about him... (not speaking to him).


----------



## esteban

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Esteban, I'm afraid I have to disagree on this one. The form "abandones (tú)" is the second person, singular, of the present subjuctive tense, whereas "abandona (tú)" is the second person, singular, of the imperative tense.
> 
> To get the conjugation of a verb in Spanish, go to www.rae.es , click on "Diccionario de la Lengua Española", type the infinitive of the verb and click on "Consultar"; when you get the definition, click on the blue square at the left of the verb's infinitive, and you'll get the conjugation.


 
Hola Lady!

Para mì que es imperativo y espero no insistir en decir alguna burrada...
Lo que pasa es que el imperativo en una frase negativa se conjuga como el SUBJUNTIVO.


"Ve a la tienda porque yo no puedo ir"
"No VAYAS a la tienda porque voy a ir yo"

Se usa el imperativo para dar una orden. Una frase con un imperativo no requiere alguna otra forma verbal que la acompane o algun contexto previo para tener sentido (una frase como la de mi ejemplo no se siente incompleta...), cosa que no sucede con el subjuntivo (espero que no esté diciendo otra vez una bobada...).
Pero no soy el rey de la gramàtica, puede ser que me equivoque...


Un abrazo Lady


----------



## sguclu

İHola amigos!

gracias a todo me han ayudado mucho.  

Firstly the problem af the usage of *solo* y *sola* is because of the different singers. i mean the song 'Regresa a mi' belongs to Tony Braxton y i didn't pay attention what did she say in her song. Nowadays Il Divo lo cante la misma cancion otra vez y ellos dicen *SOLO.* por eso yo encontre las letras de la cancion ellos dicen solo y se escribe sola. --y tambien he olvidado el acento de solo(con el sinificado de solamente, he lo realizado con sus explicaciones). -- hay algunos errores en las letras de la cancion por eso yo me confunde 'sola o solo'. Now it's ok gracias a todos. He lo entendido muy bien. 

el otro tema  yo se 'mujeres' o 'hombres'..
i mean guy means man, fellow in English but in colloquial we can say it for both gender. en un sitio en q hay(a) chicas y chicos se puede decir en ingles 'hi guys!'. pero en espanol no se un palabra distinta asi. en la universidad tenia una profesora nativa, decia a veces a nosotras *İhombre!*  o İHombre, por favor!, etc..
yo no quiere distinguir los generos. 
creo que chicos y muchachos incluyen las chicas y muchachas. he lo entendido asi. 
i don't want to be boring nor make u bored. i'm sorry about my questions. 
thanks in advance. 
İbuenos dias!


----------



## QUIJOTE

Hello, how ya doing? , your question depends entirely on the age and background, many times we would refer in goups with a "hey you all' as simple as that, your teacher's use of the phrase "hombre caramba'  was only using it  like "Man come on" or " Man please' I use "de verdad...en serio" a lot or "seriously"

As for the gender well that can be tricky if you are not used to male and female in spanish, again it will be left at how you are with friends.

making it neutral like "hola todos" (hello everybody) or

if you want to use guy gal type the word gal in spanish chicas comes very close of course many friends here have different ways to refer to chicas y chicos depending where they are from, tios y tias en España, nenes y nenas en el Caribe, chamos y chamas en Venezuela, pibas y pibes en Argentina etc all the same...I take que hay pandilla? but that is just me.


----------



## Rayines

> creo que chicos y muchachos incluyen las chicas y muchachas. he lo entendido asi.


*Hola sguclu!: sobre todo chicos, en lengua hispana, en este contexto se entiende y se puede usar para ambos sexos (aunque es masculino). Muchachos no tanto (se entiende más como sólo masculino). El uso de chicos en general, refiriéndose a los niños, por ejemplo, no distinge sexo. Se habla de "los chicos".*


----------



## esteban

esteban said:
			
		

> Hola Lady!
> 
> Para mì que es imperativo y espero no insistir en decir alguna burrada...
> Lo que pasa es que el imperativo en una frase negativa se conjuga como el SUBJUNTIVO.
> 
> 
> "Ve a la tienda porque yo no puedo ir"
> "No VAYAS a la tienda porque voy a ir yo"
> 
> Se usa el imperativo para dar una orden. Una frase con un imperativo no requiere alguna otra forma verbal que la acompane o algun contexto previo para tener sentido (una frase como la de mi ejemplo no se siente incompleta...), cosa que no sucede con el subjuntivo (espero que no esté diciendo otra vez una bobada...).
> Pero no soy el rey de la gramàtica, puede ser que me equivoque...
> 
> 
> Un abrazo Lady


 

No habìa leìdo el comentario de Marìa123...de haberlo leìdo antes no hubiera vuelto a escribir lo mismo...
Lo que querìa decir en la segunda parte era que una oraciòn que tenga sòlo un subjuntivo no es autosuficiente...
Y para ilustrar lo que querìa decir puse el ejemplo:

Ve a la tienda _(porque yo no puedo ir)_
No vayas a la tienda _(porque voy a ir yo)_

Entonces para ser autosuficientes estas oraciones con imperativo no _necesitan _otras formas verbales (o un contexto previo) como las que estàn _entre paréntesis._
En cambio un subjuntivo sì. 
Por ejemplo, estas oraciones (con _tener _en subjuntivo) no son autosuficientes si estàn solas (se sienten incompletas):

Si _tuviera_ màs dinero. 
Aunque _fuera _Bill Gates.

Pero bueno ahora ya no estoy tan seguro de esto...

Qué tal:

_Quisiera _un helado. (_quisiera_ es equivalente al condicional _querrìa_)


En fin...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola de nuevo, Esteban. 

Yo no soy precisamente el Señor de los Verbillos, pero me gustaría tratar de explicar mi punto de vista.

El problema es que los dos estamos diciendo lo mismo en esencia, pero creo que en tu explicación se confunden los conceptos sintácticos de "verbo en modo imperativo" y "oración imperativa".

El modo verbal imperativo sólo tiene un tiempo verbal, el presente: 

*IMPERATIVO 
abandona (tú) / abandoná (vos)
abandonad (vosotros) / abandonen (ustedes) * _Fuente: Diccionario de la lengua española, Real Academia Española._

La clave está en que para construir oraciones enunciativas imperativas, se utiliza este tiempo:

*Abandona * esos sueños y *vive* la realidad.

Sin embargo, para construir oraciones negativas imperativas  se utiliza el tiempo verbal presente de subjuntivo:

*SUBJUNTIVO 
 Presente

abandone
abandones
abandone
abandonemos
abandonéis / abandonen
abandonen*
_Fuente: Diccionario de la lengua española, Real Academia Española._

Las oraciones resultantes son imperativas, pero el tiempo verbal sigue siendo presente de subjuntivo, es una cuestión de análisis sintáctico:

No *abandones* tus sueños, no *vivas* la realidad. (Ambos verbos están en presente de subjuntivo, y la oración es imperativa).

Por supuesto, lo que estoy exponiendo data de mis años mozos, cuando estudié gramática española, así que si estoy en un error agradecería mucho la ayuda.

Saludos.



			
				esteban said:
			
		

> Hola Lady!
> 
> Para mì que es imperativo y espero no insistir en decir alguna burrada...
> Lo que pasa es que el imperativo en una frase negativa se conjuga como el SUBJUNTIVO.
> 
> 
> "Ve a la tienda porque yo no puedo ir"
> "No VAYAS a la tienda porque voy a ir yo"
> 
> Se usa el imperativo para dar una orden. Una frase con un imperativo no requiere alguna otra forma verbal que la acompane o algun contexto previo para tener sentido (una frase como la de mi ejemplo no se siente incompleta...), cosa que no sucede con el subjuntivo (espero que no esté diciendo otra vez una bobada...).
> Pero no soy el rey de la gramàtica, puede ser que me equivoque...
> 
> 
> Un abrazo Lady


----------



## esteban

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, Esteban.
> 
> Yo no soy precisamente el Señor de los Verbillos, pero me gustaría tratar de explicar mi punto de vista.
> 
> El problema es que los dos estamos diciendo lo mismo en esencia, pero creo que en tu explicación se confunden los conceptos sintácticos de "verbo en modo imperativo" y "oración imperativa".
> 
> El modo verbal imperativo sólo tiene un tiempo verbal, el presente:
> 
> *IMPERATIVO *
> *abandona (tú) / abandoná (vos)*
> *abandonad (vosotros) / abandonen (ustedes) *_Fuente: Diccionario de la lengua española, Real Academia Española._
> 
> La clave está en que para construir oraciones enunciativas imperativas, se utiliza este tiempo:
> 
> *Abandona *esos sueños y *vive* la realidad.
> 
> Sin embargo, para construir oraciones negativas imperativas se utiliza el tiempo verbal presente de subjuntivo:
> 
> *SUBJUNTIVO *
> *Presente*
> 
> *abandone*
> *abandones*
> *abandone*
> *abandonemos*
> *abandonéis / abandonen*
> *abandonen*
> _Fuente: Diccionario de la lengua española, Real Academia Española._
> 
> Las oraciones resultantes son imperativas, pero el tiempo verbal sigue siendo presente de subjuntivo, es una cuestión de análisis sintáctico:
> 
> No *abandones* tus sueños, no *vivas* la realidad. (Ambos verbos están en presente de subjuntivo, y la oración es imperativa).
> 
> Por supuesto, lo que estoy exponiendo data de mis años mozos, cuando estudié gramática española, así que si estoy en un error agradecería mucho la ayuda.
> 
> Saludos.


 
!JA! Si una oraciòn imperativa (negativa) puede estar en modo subjuntivo (en el tiempo que sea) entonces no sé que contestarte Lady...
Yo nunca habìa visto que se hiciera esta diferenciaciòn...

Lo que yo decìa era que por ejemplo "No *abandones" *ES imperativo presente y que la conjugaciòn del imperativo presente en segunda persona del singular _coincide_ con la conjugaciòn del subjuntivo presente en segunda persona del singular (en una frase negativa).
Asì como "Tenga (usted)" del imperativo presente _coincide_ con "(que usted) Tenga" del subjuntivo presente...


Pero bueno, estamos diciendo lo mismo...


Saludos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¿Ja? Pues qué quieres que te diga, Esteban, en análisis sintáctico una cosa es la oración y otra el tiempo verbal, al menos así me lo enseñaron. Como puedes comprobar en las conjugaciones de la RAE que puse antes, la segunda persona singular del presente de imperativo es "abandona (tú)" o "abandone (usted)". La forma verbal "abandones" es presente de subjuntivo, pero como tú lo veas...


----------



## Misao

sguclu said:
			
		

> İHola amigos!
> 
> *İhombre!* o İHombre, por favor!, etc..


 
Sguclu, "¡Hombre, por favor!" it's just a filler, and it is exclusive for men. You may use it in different contexts:

- ¡Hombre, por favor! ¡Basta ya! Que no me dejáis estudiar, haced el favor de hablar más bajo o de quitar la tele

Regarding "¡Hombre!", I use it to say "Of course!"... or "No way!"

A:¿Pero dices la verdad?
B: ¡Hombre! ¡Lo vi con estos ojitos! = Of course

But,

A: Pues vas a tener que ir a entregárle el paquete en persona
B: ¡Hombre, claro! ¡Y un jamón! Yo no voy. = No way!

Hope it helps! 

Besicos


----------



## esteban

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ¿Ja? Pues qué quieres que te diga, Esteban, en análisis sintáctico una cosa es la oración y otra el tiempo verbal, al menos así me lo enseñaron. Como puedes comprobar en las conjugaciones de la RAE que puse antes, la segunda persona singular del presente de imperativo es "abandona (tú)" o "abandone (usted)". La forma verbal "abandones" es presente de subjuntivo, pero como tú lo veas...


 
Oye, no quiero que malinterpretes mi !JA!, es un JA exclamativo que quiere decir "Entonces, mira...la verdad que no sé".
Con esto lo que quiero decir es "!Pues si es asì, me corchaste (en general si alguien te pregunta algo que no sabes entonces esa persona "te corchò")!"

Entiendo perfectamente lo que me estàs diciendo.
No te estaba para nada mirando por encima del hombro, tu opiniòn es tan valiosa como la mìa y puede ser que esté muy equivocado.
Quizà algùn otro forero o forera sabrìa darnos una respuesta definitiva...


Saludos


----------



## esteban

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ¿Ja? Pues qué quieres que te diga, Esteban, en análisis sintáctico una cosa es la oración y otra el tiempo verbal, al menos así me lo enseñaron. Como puedes comprobar en las conjugaciones de la RAE que puse antes, la segunda persona singular del presente de imperativo es "abandona (tú)" o "abandone (usted)". La forma verbal "abandones" es presente de subjuntivo, pero como tú lo veas...


 
Oye, no quiero que malinterpretes mi !JA!, es un JA exclamativo que quiere decir "Entonces, mira...la verdad que no sé".
Con esto lo que quiero decir es "!Pues si es asì, me corchaste (en general si alguien te pregunta algo que no sabes entonces esa persona "te corchò", te lo digo por si no usan esta expresiòn en Espana...)!"

Entiendo perfectamente lo que me estàs diciendo.
No te estaba para nada mirando por encima del hombro, tu opiniòn es tan valiosa como la mìa y puede ser que esté muy equivocado.
Quizà algùn otro forero o forera sabrìa darnos una respuesta definitiva...


Saludos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Esteban, perdona mi susceptibilidad, ¿amigos  ?

No conocía la expresión "corchar a alguien", gracias por enseñarme algo nuevo. Creo que en España no se usa...

Tienes razón, si alguien nos sacara de dudas a ambos sería ideal.

Un saludo cordial.



			
				esteban said:
			
		

> Oye, no quiero que malinterpretes mi !JA!, es un JA exclamativo que quiere decir "Entonces, mira...la verdad que no sé".
> Con esto lo que quiero decir es "!Pues si es asì, me corchaste (en general si alguien te pregunta algo que no sabes entonces esa persona "te corchò", te lo digo por si no usan esta expresiòn en Espana...)!"
> 
> Entiendo perfectamente lo que me estàs diciendo.
> No te estaba para nada mirando por encima del hombro, tu opiniòn es tan valiosa como la mìa y puede ser que esté muy equivocado.
> Quizà algùn otro forero o forera sabrìa darnos una respuesta definitiva...
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## esteban

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Esteban, perdona mi susceptibilidad, ¿amigos  ?
> 
> No conocía la expresión "corchar a alguien", gracias por enseñarme algo nuevo. Creo que en España no se usa...
> 
> Tienes razón, si alguien nos sacara de dudas a ambos sería ideal.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


 

Amigos  


Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Qué tal:
> 
> _Quisiera _un helado. (_quisiera_ es equivalente al condicional _querrìa_)


*Éste es uno de los casos en que se puede reemplazar el condicional por el subjuntivo, pero mantiene un valor independiente. (Expresa un deseo).*

*Creo que no hay diferencias de fondo entre lo que dicen Esteban y Lady Blakeney  *


----------



## sguclu

İHOLA Amigos!
muchas gracias a todos  . Me han ayudado mucho sus escritos.

*Misao* tu explicacion esta muy clara gracias a la informacion que me diste me hace entenderlo. 

Gracias a LadyBlakeney y Esteban, tambien.  
No puede decir que entiendo la diferencia correctamente entre tus explicaciones.   (Creo que como los muchos extranjeros)Subjuntivo es una terrible pesadilla por mi. Pero, al menos, yo se que tenemos que usarlo en la dicha forma (abandones). Ahora es bastante, tiene que ser bastante. 
Me gustaria escribir cosas mas divertidas pero creo que debo estudiar mas para eso. 

Saludos


----------

